

Ask HN: Co-working space in Delhi, India - medianama

Does anyone here know of any good co-working space in Delhi, India.<p>Or, would anyone be interested in sharing office space?
======
medianama
Delhi or even Noida/Gurgaon...

------
dnsworks
You would do well by asking Jon over at Slideshare.com. Their dev offices are
in Delhi.

